# Moers Kiko Boers. 2019-20. Its KIDDING TIME



## Moers kiko boars

Heres my buck Kinky Boer Kiko x








His Ladies
Dutchess due 12- 21 FB Boer







Cocoa due 12-21 FB Spanish







Oreo due 1- 2 -20 FB Spanish







Next group 
Titan FB myotonic








His ladies
FF Princess due 2-4-20 Boer x








FF Queenie due 2-4-20 Boer x








FF Cleo due 2-2 20 Spanish x








Chevy due 2-6-20 FB Myotonic








Buttercup due 2-9-20 FB mini Myotonic









Most my girls are ready..Im the one who is nervous..as usual. This is my favorite part..welcoming new life!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow Titan is a handsome boy! Love his horns!
You've got great looking herd there! Can't wait to see the kiddos! Exciting times ahead


----------



## SandyNubians

Wow! A couple very handsome bucks. The girls look great. Looks like you got lots of kids coming your way!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sandy how are you? You guys ok? 
Thanks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Please..if any one sees any signs of anything wrong..disease..sickness..please please tell me. I could be overlooking it..since I see mine all the time. Thankyou


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I can’t wait to see what you have! Have you gotten kids out of your myotonic before? I’ve been playing with the idea of AIing my boer commercial does to see what the kids would be like. Those myotonics are some stocky things! A friend of mine bought a buck and some does but she won’t experiment and let him breed her boer does for me lol 
No I think your goats look very clean and healthy! They are beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The girls FF under Titan the myotonic..are the cross mixes I am breeding to him. These are the babies im waiting to see. They should (hopefully) be medium sized roley poleys. Smaller boned than boers, meatier like myotonics. Hopefully...just what Im looking for! Lol..keep your fingers crossed for me.... now...I JUST NEED SOME DAPPLES! Then..I would have some FANCY girls!!!:hubbahubba:


----------



## goatblessings

Lovely herd!! Can't wait to see the kiddos'


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks goat blessings..I cant either...I will probably drive you crazy with baby pictures. Sometimes I forget..others arent as crazy as I am ! About kidds!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.

Can't wait to see babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well its Udder time.. Dutchess being a little badhful







Oreo...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oreo not too big yet.








Cocoa...will not pose...
Princess..Ff















Queenie FF









Cleo FF








Chevy








Buttercup


----------



## SalteyLove

Cute udders! Don't forget to give them all a dose of selenium soon if you haven't already


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww, look at those cute little udders! They are looking great!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, they're looking good


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks ...they are trying. Good thing they have till Feb. For the FFs. But nothing like your dairy ladies..lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

I think FF udders are so cute! Weird I know but I do and yours are no exception lol they seem like since they haven’t been stretched out they are more noticeable sooner. I drive my FF nuts at About 3 months along feeling to make sure they are making one lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree..just amazing how big they do get! I wasnt expecting that super big bag..looking like it was so tight it could explode. Its very eye opening that first kidding time.


----------



## toth boer goats

:greatthumbup)


----------



## Jessica84

Lol right! They are already tight by 4 months old and it’s hard to believe they can even get any bigger. I always think of my first pregnancy and thinking at about 5 months along there was just no way my skin was going to stretch any more lol it surely did though lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey salty...yes all my girls are on BOSS right now..+ goat minerals
.thankyou


----------



## Jubillee

I love it when it's udder starting time!! That won't be till sometime in January for my next batch.

They're looking great!!


----------



## Hillsideboers

Great looking goats! Can’t wait to see the babies!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..we are on the count down. 
Dutchess has 1 week left















Cocoa has till Christmas Day








Oreo. Is Due 1-2-20









I moved my 3 girls into the expanded birthing barn. I added 10 feet in width, and a new raised floor. So we went in to explore.















I also added a covered leanto for their very own covered round bale to eat .








So each year as I learn thru my girls. I work to make their life more comfy..and me..a little easier!
Ok ive got my lawn chair ready..my heat lamps ready..my xtra charger..charged & ready. My goat med kits packed & ready for the birthing barn! Its getting exciting! Woohoo!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! Looking good girls.

Getting so close(dance) The wait is on!


----------



## Hillsideboers

Not much longer!!!:inlove:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh man! It’s almost time! Yay!!!!! The girls look like they are ready for this too lol
Well make sure as you see what can be done next year to make it easier that you write it down lol I have a nice little list of what I’m going to do different set up wise!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Youll need to share with me your list...we can compare notes..if either of us can make sense of our chicken scratches...


----------



## GoofyGoat

The girls are looking great! It's getting so close yay! I'll bet you're so anxious and excited. What great Christmas presents little ones to snuggle. Can't wait to see pictures! Did you get your cameras set up?


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Yes Im excited. Ive bern drooling over all the beautiful babies pictures on all the waiting rooms. They are all so gorgeous! 
Im still working on the cameras. I dont have dish, wifi..cable..nothing. so I found a router..just fot to get on my daughters computer and set it up for the cameras. Then..hopefully...ill have cameras. Yay!
Yes Coaco is due Christmas..hopefully twins..fun names...like Grinch & Rudolph...doesnt that sound fun?. Ill be looking for fun names..so maybe everyone here will help me get them names...lol


----------



## Jessica84

We can defiantly compare notes lol although mine is move things around and make more pens so far 
Well I am NO good at names! That is usually my kids job. I do names like Mary, Bob, George those kinds of names lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..but moving around means more ideas of convenience..which we need.
It just seems like I keep changing things..becuase I didnt know what I meeded. Always looking for good easy ideas that work. 
And your right in the names...lol lol sorry..but Ill ask your kids...:bonk: 
Lol lol how did you come up with Tiger Lily& cammie?


----------



## Jessica84

I want to make another pen and move one of the car ports over so that I can move the does with kids out to this new pen and not back with the others. That way it just makes it easier to check the ones that are due. Right now it’s getting a little tight in the “barn” but it is so nice to go out where all the pregos are and they are all right there to see, not blended in with everyone......if that makes sense. Also keep everyone out of that pen until then and hopefully it won’t be muddy by the time kids come along.
My son named Tiger Lily and I am proud to say I named Cammie lol she looked like she was camouflage when she was a kid and everyone seemed to name their grey dapples camo so I went with Cammie. It was close enough for my liking lol every once in awhile a kid will give me inspiration on a name, like Sally 2 face. Half her face is black and the other half is white lol but not very often.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes I have a small building that a neighbor have us. Funny thing it was a free building off of Craigslist. I called..found out he was less than a mile away from us..WOW! So loaded up the tractor..went over. He & Hubby loaded bldg on trailer..and drove it home..slid off trailer..instant goat house. Its the next paddock for moms & kidds after my birthing barn.
Now i am putting in a floor for it to be a 2 story. So i can have a 3rd paddock for kidds & all moms before returning to main herd.


----------



## Jubillee

So close!! Can't wait to see pics!!

We started a round bale out for everyone, I love it. All the hay they want now when they want it. Not too thrilled with the waste but that waste is going to be bedding at least. I'm looking for ideas to make my round bale waste, less.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I take a cattle panel. And wrap it around the round hay bale. I then chain it together. As they eat through the cattle panel. I just pull the chain tighter to snug up the panel around the thinner round bale. 
The piece of chain is about 18 in to 24 in with a good snap on each end. The panel usually can go completely arond the bale. The first time is hard to get the panel to bend, after that its much easier. No waste..really. 
My girls have horns..but they dont put their head in that far if you keep the snugged up to the hay.


----------



## Jubillee

Do you keep your bale tied up or cut the strings?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I always take the wrapping off. The goats could eat it and make them sick.


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> I always take the wrapping off. The goats could eat it and make them sick.


I did too! Your bale just looked so neatly in place so I couldn't tell lol. Ours is now a mini mountain with just the middle. So far one bale lasted is 4 weeks so far? And we have maybe another weeks worth left....for 10 goats and a donkey. I imagine the donkey is eating his fair share and if it wasn't for him, it would last longer for the goats lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have a horse eating on mine too. It looked neat because it was just done. I hadnt let the greedy guts eat on it too long yet. Lol lol 
For my buck paddock. I surround the round bale of hay with wood palettes. Wired together. Then i knock out a few boards so that gives them enough room to get their fat heads in..lol lol (horns)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..I have 4 days left for Dutchess








Cocoa is due Christmas








Oreo is January 2









And now my FF due in Feb.






























Oh..and the dog..Savaski...hes not a FF..Just a dumb Male..with his head in a bucket...lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

Everyone is looking great still, coming along nicely. I’m going to cross my fingers Cocoa goes early for you, or maybe right on Christmas, that might be a nice present!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks..thats why I need names..like goat grinch..crazy names..just thought it would be fun


----------



## GoofyGoat

Candy cane, tinsel and Star come to mind for names


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Those are really nice names..but what if its a dumb boy? We know they dint get better..they actually get worse...lol lol.
Any suggestions?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tinsel could work for a buck...Frosty or Kringle could work too


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I was thinking..Goatneezer...lol l ol l (rofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84

Defiantly no help on boy names, boy names are pretty much against the law here lol we won’t talk about Spider (preemie) though


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..I like that SPIDER! SO CUTE! You did good...


----------



## Jessica84

Lol if I could post a video you would see exactly why that is his name. For having a bad leg that boy moves! He keeps up with his sisters that’s for sure, just looks a little odd doing it lol


----------



## Jessica84

Boy Christmas names though, Santa does have a bunch of male reindeers with names


----------



## Jubillee

3 days left!! Come on girl! Let's see some kids!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...I went out to feed tonight. Got my Crazy Bucks fed. As they each have to get a little scratch between the shoulder points. Then they are happy and finish eating. Fed the non breeder pen. All too young and full of darting to and fro , as I attempt to get feed in the feeder. Feed the girls in the birthing barn. The horse Gypsy, then my FF...WAIT...1 is missing. I want to panic...but no..lets go look. Im walking through 10 acres , i call for her...no answer. I keep walking...i fanally see her in the back acre, underneath a couple of trees. She sees me and starts hollaring. I start running..not knowing whats wrong...well








Meet a pasture born preemie. Fully cleaned..and Mama isnt moving without him. I wrap him in my jacket and i follow her to the birthing barn.








He is 4 lbs..12 in tall, 12 in long..14 in chest..and 1 month early.







Im guessing he was born about 30 minutes before I found them. I checked the pasture for any others. Mom isnt calling, she is calm and enjoying him. I have not seen her pass her afterbirth. But ill wait till tomorrow. Shes been through enough today.







i gave her vit B complex oral gel. Feed molases water, and two flakes of hay. Put him in a sweater, since he was starting to shiver. About 10 minutes, he is up and eating, talking, and eating...lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...and Dutchess ...is jealous...she wanted to be first


----------



## Jubillee

Omgosh he's adorable!!

Are you sure she want bred earlier? I've always read there's no way for them to survive that early...

But wow!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No bucks were around her till Sept. 2nd. They were pinned up with doelings,in a seperate paddock. No males at all till Sept. So I dont know how. The buck pen is on the side of my backyard. And the closest she could get would be 8 feet.
There is a walkway with chainlinc all around the paddock. So...I dont know how. .
The older girls were in another area with Kinky. Titan was in the buck paddock. The girls are in the middle of 10 acres..about an acre away from the buck paddock. So I dont know.


----------



## Jubillee

Wow, Sept 2nd would be Jan 30...that's 6 weeks early!! That kid looks amazing for that early. I've seen kids born 2 weeks early and didn't make it, they looked underdeveloped. 

I'm baffled!! That's amazing.


----------



## Jubillee

He is so stinking cute though....I just love him. Congrats!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are baffled.....ME 2!! She never had a real udder. It was in the picture. No heavy udder...but she does have milk. 
Most my single kidds weigh 6 to 8 lbs
My twins weigh 4 lbs. So..he is tiny to me. But ..he is a cutie.


----------



## Jessica84

Awwww congrats on your fist born! He is stinking cute! So happy to hear he is doing ok! Just keep a eye on his temp, preemies have a harder time staying warm.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, what a cutie! I hope he does well for you. Good momma staying with him keeping him warm and close. He looks well developed and not too early. I think your girl snuck out and had a secret date with her sire of choice ....not that it matters you got a sweet little boy .....but she's a sneaky one 
What are you going to name him? He's too cute for "Goateneezer"


----------



## Hillsideboers

How cute!!!! Glad you found them and got him warmed up!


----------



## groovyoldlady

He should be "Cupid"!!!!! Congratulations. SO GLAD he seems healthy!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes he is too cute for " goatneezer". And its hard to think this tiny little guy is going to be a DUMB BOY! lol lol 
Thanks..I dont know how she did it..but she did...fooled me. ( thats nothing new for all us goateez) lol lol
Ive been calling him Suprise..
Better than oops!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How about Stuffer...He's just the right size for a stocking stuffer LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol I LOVE IT! SO CUTE...STUFFER! Im sure when hes older..I think hes stuffed full of it! Lol lol good one:up:
:neat:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww so cute.


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, super cute! Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Today Dutchess got busy. It was a bright Sunny day. So.....








First born 10 lb buckling








2nd born 10 lb buckling








All is well..they are finally quiet! These boys came out hollaring. My goodness they are full of energy and loud screeching ! 
Mom had them without problems...thank goodness. 
So...now I can sit down a few minutes.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Congratulations! They are adorable! :inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Very cute! I love the white buck.


----------



## Jubillee

Daaaaawwwwwww da babies!!!!

What breed is the sire of these and surprise baby?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Suprise baby ..was named by GoofyGoat..STUFFER.. big enough to be a stocking stuffer..lol lol :clever:
Daddy is Titan..FB myotonic
Daddy of 10 lb boys..Kinky. Kiko/Boer


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou ! For all the nice compliments


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are adorable! Congrats!! I was hoping that solid white one was a doe, beautiful! I'd love to have a solid white high % Boer doe. We had kiko/Boer cross years ago, and she gave us a couple of solid white does, one looked more like mom, but the first one she'd given us that was solid white is the one that is my profile pic (from 2012/2013 lol). 13lb single doe kid, and I'll always regret not keeping her!

That is crazy that the first doe kidded early. But the baby certainly doesn't look early at all, he looks to term, has all his hair and muscling. Teeth are an excellent way of checking for premature status - if they haven't come through the gums then they'd be considered preemie, but if they have come through then they are considered full term.


----------



## GoofyGoat

To much cuteness! They're so sweet congratulations....early Christmas presents


----------



## Jessica84

Awwww congrats! Dutchess did a good job! Stuffer is a good name. See your good at names!


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> Suprise baby ..was named by GoofyGoat..STUFFER.. big enough to be a stocking stuffer..lol lol :clever:
> Daddy is Titan..FB myotonic
> Daddy of 10 lb boys..Kinky. Kiko/Boer


Genius! I love the name!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stuffer is from GoofyGoat. I cant take the credit from her. She named him. She is good with names. 
Hoosier..you are right..my premie has no eyelashes..no teeth..just buds. No facial long hairs. He has bald spots on the back of his hooves..and no hair between his toes like my other babies do. He sleeps alot more than the other boys.


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are baffled.....ME 2!! She never had a real udder. It was in the picture. No heavy udder...but she does have milk.
> Most my single kidds weigh 6 to 8 lbs
> My twins weigh 4 lbs. So..he is tiny to me. But ..he is a cutie.


Are his teeth out? He looks amazing for that early..... oops read more.


----------



## GoofyGoat

You take the credit for Stuffer, he was just so cute I wanted him in my stocking this year so it just popped out LOL
How's the sweet boy doing? 
How are the twins too? (Aka Dancer and Prancer?) yup, I named them to keep everyone straight in my head) you said they came out bouncing.....
Merry Christmas all!


----------



## toth boer goats

Merry Christmas to everyone.

Hope things are well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

MERRY CHRISTMAS..HOW ABOUT WHITE TWINS?















I buckling & 1 Doeling...Finally a girl. Longlegged & thin. 6 lbs each


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Heres stuffer








What are you guys doing?








Are you eating that??????








Im bored...im sitting here waiting







Im getting sleepy....








Ya done yet?,,??


----------



## Moers kiko boars

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU. MAY GOD BLESS YOU EVERY DAY ! THANKYOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORY, KINDNESS, LAUGHTER, AND TEARS WE CRIED TOGETHER! YOU ARE EACH A SPECIAL PRESENT FOR ME. THANKYOU!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Praline or Merengue for the doeling and Boreas for the buckling maybe?

Awwww stuffers so cute!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Mistletoe and Frosty
Eve and Avalanche
Jingle and Icicle


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Congratulations! Too cute. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Heres stuffer
> View attachment 167899
> 
> What are you guys doing?
> View attachment 167899
> 
> Are you eating that??????
> View attachment 167903
> 
> Im bored...im sitting here waiting
> View attachment 167905
> Im getting sleepy....
> View attachment 167907
> 
> Ya done yet?,,??


So cute!
Made me laugh!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Hillsideboers

So cute! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jubillee

Look at those snowy white babies!!! Yay!!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Awww, super cute! Congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww they are all adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..HoosierShadow..how are you? Doing better? I hope so.


----------



## Jessica84

Stuffer sure is a cute little guy! He’s going to be spoiled rotten isn’t he :hearts:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hes a mess. The others have trouble keeping up with him. I just laugh...he literally walks on them. If they lay down..he just walks across them ..lol
So mannerly!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..Im new to this..but Ive tried a new floor. Who knew it would save me money & work. I took 3 pieces of plywood. Screwed to to wood pallets to hold it up off the ground. Its grade..not expensive. I spread just a littke of straw on it. Once a week I sweep the floor. The clean straw stays on top as I sweep. The dust helps dry up the urine. I sweep it..then spray it with 1/2 water & 1/2 white vinegar. Its so easy. And then i just spread another small amount of straw. Ive used 3 flakes of straw in 1 month. Wow savings for me!




































This is all the straw & excrement I habe in 1 month from 5 does & 6 kidds








Thats alot less than I usually use. I am so thrilled its easier for me.


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## Jubillee

Awesome. 

I'm not loving straw. It gets too compacted. But LOVING our shavings here.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Today at 430...Oreo delivered








A 5 lb buckling and








A 4lb twin sister! Yay another girl! 
They are small , and very vocal. Im enjoying listening to their tiny sounds. The other kids are bouncing around. Jumping off steps, big rocks, and off each other..soo much fun to watch.


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Congratulations! Super cute! :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, so cute.


----------



## SandyNubians

Congrats! They are beautiful! Awww, newborn goat sounds are the best:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw! They're adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84

Awwww good job Oreo!!!! Huge congrats on your New Year’s Eve babies!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks guy...whew...made it thru the first group. Yay...now...I can get ready for my 2nd group....


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...2020. Started with BOYS








FF Cleo with her 1st son








FF Princess with twin Boys








This morning started out a warm 62°. As the day went along we went to rain, thunderstorms, lightning, and Tornado warnings. It is now 41°. and dropping. 
So I put my last prego girls in the birthing barn. Since the we are to have snow by morning. 
Rain guage says 6 in ...oh boy....2020


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This was Wednesday...sunbathing


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice kids.


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure are cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Well those boys sure are worth having your little break come to a end huh! Cleo’s little boy has the sweetest face!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw! Congratulations they're so sweet. Crazy weather for us too...last night we were hit by severe weather and tornado/straight line winds, now sleet and below freezing with low wind chill temps. I'm glad we're not due to kid till next month, maybe (hopefully) it'll be more stable.


----------



## mariella

GoofyGoat said:


> Crazy weather for us too...last night we were hit by severe weather and tornado/straight-line winds, now sleet and below freezing with low wind chill temps. I'm glad we're not due to kid till next month, maybe (hopefully) it'll be more stable.


Same here now we're getting sleet and snow.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww Congrats on the new babies! I'm sorry they are all boys, but they are super cute and look healthy and happy! I love the sunbathing pics! 
The weather is certainly crazy! We had a high in the lower 70s today which has to be pushing record temps for this time of year! We had strong winds with some trees down so far today and heavy rain earlier, just a light moderate rain now. 50s and 60s the next few days, it'll turn cold just about the time our does start kidding, ugh. Guess we better get our heating barrels ready!


----------



## toth boer goats

Mother nature is not fair sometimes.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Today is 21° snow and sleet! Yesterday 69° high winds, thunderstorms, lightning, and Tornado & flood watch. 
I guess it scared Buttercup!







FB myotonic doeling 5 lbs..its 21° outside








So she is styling in her polo sweater...and








A brother too. Boys couldnt be outdone.








And I couldnt let his 6 lbs freeze...so








We wear matching polo sweater shirts!

1 more Doe to go...Yay!


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like a lot of nice kids!


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw! Congratulations they're so sweet. Crazy weather for us too...last night we were hit by severe weather and tornado/straight line winds, now sleet and below freezing with low wind chill temps. I'm glad we're not due to kid till next month, maybe (hopefully) it'll be more stable.


Gah! The storms are rollin for us between one and four am. Yuck! The temp has dropped a good fifteen degrees at least since six tonight and holy cow the wind!


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well Today is 21° snow and sleet! Yesterday 69° high winds, thunderstorms, lightning, and Tornado & flood watch.
> I guess it scared Buttercup!
> View attachment 169123
> FB myotonic doeling 5 lbs..its 21° outside
> View attachment 169125
> 
> So she is styling in her polo sweater...and
> View attachment 169127
> 
> A brother too. Boys couldnt be outdone.
> View attachment 169131
> 
> And I couldnt let his 6 lbs freeze...so
> View attachment 169133
> 
> We wear matching polo sweater shirts!
> 
> 1 more Doe to go...Yay!


So cute! For sweaters.... infant/toddler sweatshirts work great too. And are cheaper than dog sweaters.


----------



## Hillsideboers

Adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sfgwife said:


> So cute! For sweaters.... infant/toddler sweatshirts work great too. And are cheaper than dog sweaters.


I bought the sweaters at chewy.com clearance. $3.50 each. Free shipping..so it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sfgwife said:


> Gah! The storms are rollin for us between one and four am. Yuck! The temp has dropped a good fifteen degrees at least since six tonight and holy cow the wind!


I was kinda worried a little last night. The wind was so strong, it rattled the doors. Then the thunder vibrated the walls. And I hate lightning. I was walking back from.the horse shed..and it flashed somewhere behind me. It was a distance away..I just dont like it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on all the kids! They are so adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw...little Stormy and Rainey are adorable! Momma did good! So sweet.
Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Gah! The storms are rollin for us between one and four am. Yuck! The temp has dropped a good fifteen degrees at least since six tonight and holy cow the wind!


Hold on to your hat...it's a bad system...the winds are violent and the cold front drops the temp like a lead balloon. Stay safe!


----------



## Jubillee

Look at all the babies!! Congrats!! And so many boys, ahh that was us last year, 6 boys and 2 girls...sheesh. Hoping for lots of girls in a couple of months! 

This weather is insane. I am so ready for spring. But I have so much to do BEFORE spring. Ugh.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent, the storms sound awful.

Cute wee ones.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Jubillee said:


> Look at all the babies!! Congrats!! And so many boys, ahh that was us last year, 6 boys and 2 girls...sheesh. Hoping for lots of girls in a couple of months!
> 
> This weather is insane. I am so ready for spring. But I have so much to do BEFORE spring. Ugh.


Ok Miss Jubilee...did you notice the EARS on my last male twin??? Was Oakly at home this past Sept?,??:ahh: Looks like he snuck out and came to Oklahoma:coolmoves:....(dance)(dance)


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I’ve been missing your babies being born! How absolutely precious!!! See now I am living threw you until someone decides to get a move on having more kids around here lol I think my oldest might be weaned by the time someone else kids lol
Stay warm and safe during these storms. Gosh I get nervous when I see a snowflake on the 10 day forecast, I couldn’t handle your storms at all!


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok Miss Jubilee...did you notice the EARS on my last male twin??? Was Oakly at home this past Sept?,??:ahh: Looks like he snuck out and came to Oklahoma:coolmoves:....(dance)(dance)


Well considering your other girl being sneaky!! I absolutely LOVE long floppy ears, it's my favorite. He definitely upped the snuggle factor with those!!


----------



## Jubillee

Don't you have one more? How's she doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes maam..she is broad as a barn still small udder..but honestly, she is solid. Hard to tell on her...lol lol ..ill grab a picture of her later tonight. ! Just for you!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ahhh Miss Jessica...just come on down. We can snuggle 2 sets a newbie twins...Stuffer can jump up on your shoulders. Chew your hair. Suckle your ear lobe..then paw your head. Oh and then...his AMAZING FLYING DISMOUNT...LOL LOL :run:
Then dipstick comes to snuggle. He likes hiding his head in your pocket. Then the 10lb twins...just stand and stare....:crazy: then show you how fast they can run away! Then Oreo twins come to smell your hands..and Cleo twins put their front feet on your shoulder and rub their heads on you!! So come snuggle some sweetbabies...lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok Jubillee...I went out to the birthing barn. I talk to Chevy....this is what she did!







Chevy I need a good prego shot of you








Yes thats a very nice pose. You look great...but I need a little more...








No not closer...I need some udder..ya know baby shots...prove your prego








Ok..Chevy.....ummmmmm thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Jessica84...






















Do you remember the cross breeds we were talking about????


----------



## GoofyGoat

They're so sweet! I don't know how you could get anything done, I'd call in hooky to work to spend my day snuggling babies.


----------



## Jubillee

Well what do you expect, she doesn't want to show her figure right now, but she sure showed off those mammaries LOL. I have some that I can never get a good pic because they always want to be in my face, seriously. 

And who is the little one in the first pic?? I must bring that one home, I may have to sneak up there and snatch that baby away in the night, you have so many, whats one??


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh thanks..She is my first full blood myotonic doeling for 2020! She is styin..lol lol 
Come on down ive only got 12 snugglers soooo far! Oh bring your adorable baby...they can all play!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are very cute.


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh thanks..She is my first full blood myotonic doeling for 2020! She is styin..lol lol
> Come on down ive only got 12 snugglers soooo far! Oh bring your adorable baby...they can all play!


Baby goat playdates! She would love that, she has two bigger "sisters" that are not thrilled with her kid antics LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Jubillee said:


> Baby goat playdates! She would love that, she has two bigger "sisters" that are not thrilled with her kid antics LOL


 We would take her anytime! Set the date!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..today I went out to the birthing barn. I have one doe left to kidd. Shes holding out on me. So checked her ligs. Left one is gone,,right one is still some what firm. Her udder is starting to enlarge, and her teats are bigger. So maybe...just maybe...she might be getting ready.......maybe:waiting:

But until she does...little ones eating grain


----------



## SandyNubians

Oooh, exciting! Maybe all the goats are planning to pop tomorrow! Bisonview's Winnie, my Junebug, and your chevy. That would be awfully nice of them! 

Look at those little ones! They just melt your heart Absolutely adorable(especially so in their cute little coats!)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw they're getting so big! What cuties!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

I love their ears. :inlove: Baby goats are the best thing in the world. God knew what he was doing when he created them. Even looking at pictures of someone else's baby goats brightens your day.


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh every time I see them in their coats they make me smile! They are looking great!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

To all of you..thankyou! :up: you say the nicest things about my babies. To me...those precious ANGELS make life worth all the hard work!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, Where's my new Stuffer picture? Or, Has he gotten so big I don't recognize him anymore?


----------



## toth boer goats

You are so very welcome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok GG Herez STUFFER
.Hes a 10 lb baby boy now!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 170245
> 
> Ok GG Herez STUFFER
> .Hes a 10 lb baby boy now!


He's a big boy now...that's my guy  I guess I'll need a bigger stocking to sneak him away lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..he Thinks he is big. Little stinker is getting a long body to fit his legs. He is playful and has caught up in his abilities with all the other kidds. He is very friendly & loving. And just maybe....maybe a tad ....tiny tiny bit spoiled??¿¿¿¿


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy was due 2-6...well no babies. So we are going to wait. I took these this morning








Shes HUGE..








It looks like she is carrying the kidds in front of her udder








Her udder is filling..and her teats are swelling








And since she is Myotonic...she walks like a robot(rofl)(rofl)
She cant hurry...she locks up...so she shuffles...like a wine o...
(rofl)(rofl)(rofl):imok::heehee:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Pretty doe! She should be giving you stuffer playmates really soon


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All the Dirty Dozen are growing


----------



## Tbs4life2000

Beautiful myo doe and babies.


----------



## NDinKY

Cute kids! Good luck with your last girl!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou they are soooo much fun


----------



## GoofyGoat

So, Chevy.... Where are the babies? You can't be pregnant forever! Get a move on!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I keep telling her that. She ignores me...but she does like me scratching her back now....:lolgoat:...she cant reach it!(rofl)


----------



## Tbs4life2000

I have a doe that that is the only time she wants me to touch her- when she is heavily pregnant and needs her back scratched lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yez...some of my does actually really like me...about a day before the babies come, and then for 2 days after the birth. Then I am tollerated! (rofl)
But they do like feeding time.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## MadHouse

How is Chevy today?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Still being a stingy gut! Preggo doin the Doe code.:bookgoat:..each & every single one! Bossing all the other :deviloes while Buttercups doeling jumps on Chevys back! (rofl)
So shes good!


----------



## MadHouse

They are way more patient than we are!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have a couple that arent patient. 1 Boer doe & 1 myotonic doe. Both queens of their herds. Man after delivery...they turn into evil head butting food grabbing..dont Touch my kidds...Dont look at me...Dont even think about it! Bulldozers. Then after about 2 weeks...they are my 2 queens again.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ive got a doeling..I just discovered her new name























MY LITTLE SURFER GIRL! 
she likes riding Chevy..she is wider!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Is she Chevy's doeling? I didn't think Chevy had kidded yet...
Uh boy! I must be out of the loop or getting loopy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is Buttercups Doeling. She is 5 weeks old. Chevy is STILL prego. She has till Saturday..then its Vet check time!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> She is Buttercups Doeling. She is 5 weeks old. Chevy is STILL prego. She has till Saturday..then its Vet check time!


phew,I thought I lost it


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope...must be getting close to all your girls kidding! Its stressful!


----------



## CBPitts

C’mon Chevy! She a good looking Myo doe! Can’t wait to see what she has!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok Chevy, you're 7 days past your expected Kidding date....release the hostages! Stuffer needs playmates.


----------



## MadHouse

So, today is Saturday.
How is Chevy?

Are you getting the vet involved?
Thinking of you and her!
Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well? Where's the babies?


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy went to vet. He checked her both ends, blood..and she is full of babies. He said give her 10 more days. Her babies are small. So he did not want to press her. He thought she would go on her own in a week. If not here in 10 days..then he will induce. But according to his ultrasound, they are borderline. So if they stay in a few more days, it wont hurt. Her temp, famaca , blood, is all good. Low worm load from fecal. So..now im $200.00 poorer, and have peace of mind. So its worth it. Just waiting. Walking her everyday, got concrete blocks for her to stretch on. And making sure she eats well.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Poorer with peace of mind isn't all bad. It's good to know things are on track. So you might just be kidding out with me lol. Good I can have company on the late night checks


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are 100 % correct on all points. I will be doing night checks right along with you! And Im very grateful Chevy is doing ok. Shes just doing Way too Good on her Doe code


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Today I built a creep feeder. The dirty dozen kept me laughing. They didnt let me down. Their was confusion on how to get in. And the food was easy to find...but getting out was a little different.








So I got them all in..they all ate..and then each one got out..some went back in.








And heres an update of a few babies


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are 100 % correct on all points. I will be doing night checks right along with you! And Im very grateful Chevy is doing ok. Shes just doing Way too Good on her Doe code


Welcome to my world ....hahaha.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Can’t wait to see what Chevy gives you! Cute babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou both. Im just grateful to hear she did so well on all her vet check. Now...my favorite thing to do.....:waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats

So glad she was seen by the vet and they think she is OK.

Cute little kids, love the creep feeder.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou! I appreciate your comments!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Chevy doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I swear...she has the doe code memorized. I asked her today..are you going to let your udder drag the ground? She has 1 inch clearance. Her bag is filling, and her teats ars filling. But no big change in her hips or anything else. Shes a mess, hungry all the time..and bossy! 
Howz Tonks? Any little ones yet?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> I swear...she has the doe code memorized. I asked her today..are you going to let your udder drag the ground? She has 1 inch clearance. Her bag is filling, and her teats ars filling. But no big change in her hips or anything else. Shes a mess, hungry all the time..and bossy!
> Howz Tonks? Any little ones yet?


Tonks is great, Sybil is getting close I think. Thanks for askin 
She's going to give you trips I'll bet...they seem to bust your chops then gift you a bonus baby for the bother lol


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well At this rate..she owes me 2 bonus babies! (dance)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..Ive been busy with Chevy..and my other does and the Dirty Dozen
I forgot to post my 2 Myotonic FF.... I thought I had...but nope. So here are there pics








Baihla and her 1st 6lb Buckling








Buttons a mini Myotonic FF and her Twins.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And..here is Chevy...I just told her...I want Babies!


----------



## CBPitts

I’ve been waiting . . . And lurking . . . And checking for Chevy to have her kids! I’m loving the look on Baihlas face in that first pic! So very Myo!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I know that look well! Hahaha
Yep, you know, just for lecturing her.... she's going to wait 6 more days don't you.
DOE CODE!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, so cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..and yez Chevy is still not having babies...arrrrggghhh! :ahh:


----------



## CBPitts

C’mon Chevy! I’m waiting! It’s been forever!


----------



## GodsGarden

The whole goatspot is cheering her on! (And impatiently waiting) Go Chevy Go!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww thankyou...me too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

CBPitts said:


> I've been waiting . . . And lurking . . . And checking for Chevy to have her kids! I'm loving the look on Baihlas face in that first pic! So very Myo!


:upset:

Kinda like ..DONT TOUCH THIS! 
Or...Oh No You Dont! :devil:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is Chevy today...






















She is eating, waddling, dragging, and acts normal! :waiting: :ahh::ahh::ahh:


----------



## GodsGarden

Yep, she holding out on you. Probably won't kid for another 5 days. Go have a tea time, put you feet up under a fuzzy blanket, and don't check on her all day. 

(Trying to trick the doe code)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...and just to outdo my insane world. I BOUGHT an exposed Doe. Meet Wahbi..she is possible from March to May!






















She is my first 100% reg. Boer Doe. Bred to a 100 % reg. Boer Buck (exposed) 
So now..I get to go crazy wondering if & when for 90 more days! :bonk:
:cleverrofl)(rofl)
..


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou GodsGarden. You are right. Nothing I can do....i keep telling myself that(rofl)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well teach me to complain!


----------



## SandyNubians

Chevy finally went?! (dance)

Too cute! Congrats. They are cuties! Definitely worth the VERY long wait!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks...now just 1 more! Cant wait to see yours! (woot):goatkiss:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, good job Chevy! It's about time 
Congratulations they're adorable and so worth the wait!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh my gosh the ears!!!! You need to name them names of airplanes lol absolutely adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG those ears are something else! Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks..they are bucks..or I would have named 1 The Flying Nun (rofl)


----------



## daisysmaid

They are sooooo cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## LisaCan89

Congratulations!! But seriously how dare she go so far over?!!! They are super dang cute though!!!


----------



## CBPitts

They are too cute! About time too. Well worth the wait for how cute they are!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy did well 1st buck is 7 lbs. 2nd buck is 6 lbs. I understand why she was a low rider! 
Thankyou for all your kind words!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## GodsGarden

Wahoo! Congrats! I absolutely love the first picture. Chevy is so cute! If only I could kiss goats through the screen.


----------



## GoofyGoat

So, Is Stuffer wearing out these new playmates yet? I need a new picture of my cute boy please!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well teach me to complain!
> View attachment 173371
> View attachment 173387
> View attachment 173389


They are all sooo cute! Mom and kids!
Congratulations and great job helping deliver!


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..Ive been busy with Chevy..and my other does and the Dirty Dozen
> I forgot to post my 2 Myotonic FF.... I thought I had...but nope. So here are there pics
> View attachment 173125
> 
> Baihla and her 1st 6lb Buckling
> View attachment 173127
> 
> Buttons a mini Myotonic FF and her Twins.


Very cute! I don't remember reading about Baihla and Buttons.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I forgot to put them in....I get scatter brained when the does go to the birthing barn. Some had already kidded, and I was going to put them in after the 1st five were done. ops2:


----------



## daisysmaid

Oh man they are so cute!!! I love them!! Little fluff balls


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thank you. Yes they are legs and fur. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..so I dont forget...I bought an 100% Boer doe, registered. Exposed to a 100% reg. Buck. No due date..just March - April..would be about the time. 
So today I got hopeful






















Just a tiny bit of an udder, and a small baby bump? What do you think?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Has she freshened before? I know you mentioned it but I've forgotten. The right side looks like there's a maybe baby in there! It's hard to say with the udder if she's previously freshened it might be from that but if not then ...yay!
My guess is preggo with a playmate for stuffer and a doeling for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, she had twins a year ago. Im so hopeing for at least twins. Since I would like to increase my registered herd. Still looking for a 100% boer Buck. But I do have some time left. So keep your fingers crossed for my sweet girl.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Ooooo girl! Most of our start making an udder around 4-6 weeks before their due date, and she looks like she’s been making one for a couple weeks now. I’m betting the end of this month or first week of April!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay...I would love that! The birthing barn will be empty by then. I can clean it up really well for her. Oh thankyou!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Another baby watch to stalk! Love it!


----------



## Jubillee

O.M.G. Thsoe ears on Chevy's baby....I can't stand it. I need to come snuggle that boy!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

COME ON DOWN! LOVE TO HAVE YOU ANYTIME!:up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Heres my new little man I bought with his Mom..100% boer.both registered!








I think he is ADORABLE!








His Mama








Is a very sweet, patient, loving mama


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This is my Wohbi...keeping me on edge!








Her udder








Shes getting Closer. Just love no Breeding date...soooo Im into udder on a dailey basis!:ahh::heehee:


----------



## daisysmaid

So adorable!!!! I might need to get a boer!! They are so darn cute!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

AWWWW! He's a cutie! I'll bet my lil buddy Stuffer is having a blast with him!
Momma looks like she's liking her new digs and happy to be there with you.

Ok Wohbi, Have you read the doe code ...Keep mom jumping and then give her a pretty little doeling for the trouble!
Wohbi's looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, too cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thank you each for your kind words. They are awesome to me, but Im hooked by them. GG Stuffer has had a cold, so he cant play with little man right now. But in the next few days he can. His nose stopped running & hes back to stuffing his face again. 
And Wohbi makes sure I stop & pet her. Shes a lover right now. SO....its getting close!


----------



## MadHouse

I’m glad Stuffer is getting over his cold!
Exciting to hear Wohbi is getting closer!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no,my little buddy's got a cold 
I'll send him a box of Kleenex and some ginger snaps...poor little guy!
Give him some loves for me please.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well he was a little upset with me. I gave him Robitussin, chewy vit c,& red cell for 5 days straight. And I would clean his nose....( he was NOT HAPPY) with me. I didnt care, he lost 2lbs and I was not giving up on him. Today..he gained it back...+ 2 more lbs..and hes back to being Stuffer! 
So...Ill share your message..give him a ginger snap...but he will run when he sees the kleenex. .lol lol lpl


----------



## Jubillee

Oh my word look at that face!!! He looks like a snuggler!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok then 2 ginger snaps and no kleenex...that'll work!
Don't forget the snuggles too


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lots of snuggles today. Plus famacha was too light. He got safe guard & 2 pumps of Nutri Drench at 10 a.m. so tonight at feeding time I have a very happy hungry Stuffer! Ready to butt heads with everyone for his creep feed. Its all his..lol


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lots of snuggles today. Plus famacha was too light. He got safe guard & 2 pumps of Nutri Drench at 10 a.m. so tonight at feeding time I have a very happy hungry Stuffer! Ready to butt heads with everyone for his creep feed. Its all his..lol


I am so glad Stuffer has such a caring mom (you)!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwww thankyou. He may disagree. He sees that drench coming and he turns into an accordian. I swear he can bend and move so quick. Then he tastes it & likes it. Of course after its leaked down my hand and dripped on any other curious kidd wanting to try some...:imok:


----------



## MadHouse

What did he hate most? Nose wiping?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes. I think thats why he doesnt do drench well
I would wipe his nose..drench..let him swish it around and swallow, then take a baby ball sucker to his nose and pull any loose out. That was a rodeo! Then drench, wipe and put in Vet Rx. I really think. He would have bit me had he not felt so bad
Poor little guy.


----------



## MadHouse

Well, you just taught me how to handle a cold, if mine ever get one!
Thanks!:ty:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, poor abused baby lol mommy taking too good care of him...you're doing awesome..he just doesn't see it that way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou both.


----------



## MadHouse

You didn’t mention that after you put VetRx in their nose, they sneeze and you get it in your face...
I put it in Momo’s nose, since I was doing his ears anyway, and his nose was wet. :imok:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I did t want to spoil your FUN? (rofl) Remember I would wipe the nose, suck any with the baby ball sucker???? Then put in the :haha:Vet RX...
:heehee: sorry
:goatkiss:


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> I did t want to spoil your FUN? (rofl) Remember I would wipe the nose, suck any with the baby ball sucker???? Then put in the :haha:Vet RX...
> :heehee: sorry
> :goatkiss:


Oh, how embarrassing!(blush)
I guess I did the shortcut way with shower!(rofl)(doh):lolgoat::imok:


----------



## GoofyGoat

LOL this is too funny 
Use a bandana and it protects you more from the blow back plus it's washable ...These days Kleenex is worth its weight in gold because of all the nut cases out there hording.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:
You all made my day.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..Wohbi showing more Udder today








Little more Baby bump









Oh..Toth boer goats..
Does this make my bottom look big?


----------



## MadHouse

Go Wobhi!!


----------



## Hillsideboers

Wohbi is getting closer!!!!:inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looking good! 
Wohbi is getting closer yay! 

Cute tushie too!


----------



## daisysmaid

Woohoo!! So exciting!


----------



## toth boer goats

:neat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

WAHBI IS IN LABOR!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

YAY! Good luck!! Sending pink thoughts your way:coolmoves::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## GoofyGoat

GO WOHBI!

Push girl push!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanksguys..we are walking, talking, pawing & moaning...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thanksguys..we are walking, talking, pawing & moaning...


OK girl...you've confused me enough...is it Wahbi or Wohbi?
You've spelled it both ways so I don't want to insult her by spelling it wrong...you KNOW how grumpy ladies in labor are!


----------



## daisysmaid

Sooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid

I will be staying glued to your thread until the doelings have arrived


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's it going?


----------



## MadHouse

I hope the kids are there now!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Say Hello to Thunderbolt...









Lightning Rod is happy to have a friend! 









So a 10 lb buckling !


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Her registered name is Won Hot Alibi..
So I call her Wohbi. Or wahbi..either way...its her nickname...lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

What a handsome big boy...YAY, my Stuffer has another play buddy!


----------



## daisysmaid

Soooo handsome!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..so glad all my does have delivered...Im done
.yay!


----------



## MadHouse

Welcome to the world, Thunderbolt!
Glad all is well!
Enjoy playing with the kids now, no more waiting!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Awww congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..very kind of you. I was a nervouse wreck, Wohbi did great. He was a 10 lb with a 15 in chest. So he took a little while. But all is good now. Just knowing you guys were on here, was a great feeling.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou..very kind of you. I was a nervouse wreck, Wohbi did great. He was a 10 lb with a 15 in chest. So he took a little while. But all is good now. Just knowing you guys were on here, was a great feeling.


We were on here at every chance, checking on his progress!
So glad he came out all right!! (dance)


----------



## Sfgwife

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 176741
> 
> Say Hello to Thunderbolt...
> View attachment 176743
> 
> 
> Lightning Rod is happy to have a friend!
> View attachment 176745
> 
> 
> So a 10 lb buckling !


You can just fed ex them to meeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Or you can come visit us anytime!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh yea...goaty playdates...I love it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Can you imagine if we took all our kidds and met at a park???? Wouldnt that be a blast! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you imagine if we took all our kidds and met at a park???? Wouldnt that be a blast! Lol


That would be so cute to see! :goatpull::goatrun::rungoat::truck::run::what:ohlala:

I wonder how many goats would be too many for them to handle.
For chickens i heard when there are more than 50, they don't see individuals anymore and get stressed. Just my curious mind.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just to update..Dusty a myotonic, now 2 , would not concieve. So I kinda gave up on her. Put her in with a 4 month old buck, and let it be. He was aproned in January. She still wasnt breeding so I figure, shes a pet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

meet Uno..








A whopping 3 lb blue eyed buckling.
Here is his Sire...Rocket






















Rocket is a Mini/Small Myotonic..10 months old


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My 2 Registered boys..
Lightning..2 months old 45 lbs






















Lightning & his Dam


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thunderbolt..1 month old 35 lbs






















Just playin


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 180315
> meet Uno..
> View attachment 180321
> 
> A whopping 3 lb blue eyed buckling.
> Here is his Sire...Rocket
> View attachment 180333
> View attachment 180333
> View attachment 180339
> 
> Rocket is a Mini/Small Myotonic..10 months old


Wow!!!
Congratulations! Young Rocket, who sires with apron on? What a surprise! How long did you know?
Now you get to watch another little one!!
I am happy for you!
(cheers):wow::7up: :storkboy:
:hbd:


----------



## MadHouse

Uno kind of looks like a boer...
Are you sure about Rocket being the sire?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welll. I think he sired before the apron. At least I hope thats the case
She wouldnt concieve, but would cycle. So I thought she was a non breeder. She proved me wrong. Ive known for about 6 weeks, but been so over worked with the corona virus. I just let it go, at least on TGS! SO today Im playing catch up..and getting everything up to date.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats the only 2 that were in the same paddock from November thru January 5th
So I am assuming he is the Sire. Dusty is very small, like about 20 inches tall.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Uno's adorable and your FB boys really look great! I can't believe how much theyve grown already.
I understand the play catch up...hang in there and stay healthy!
Look after YOU too!


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou...each of you. It means alot.!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh he’s so cute! And she has a kid when you thought that wasn’t possible. So cool! Congratulations! Uno is so cute!!

So you must be a nurse I’m guessing being busy with covid?

Hope all goes well for you and you get a break from covid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Uno de mayo today















Now you can see the full blood mini myotonic ears and size.


----------



## Tanya

Wow. What beautiful babies and mommas


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. :up:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

How cute!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Awe they are cute!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

That is one adorable baby! I love that coloring too. It looks so unique. :inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou so much!:up:


----------

